# Rotieren (in die tiefe)



## Neo (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab ein schönes Tutorial gefunden, nur find ich den weg vom 2t letzten auf den letzten schritt nicht, hier der Link:

Tutorial 

Wie kann ich in die "tiefe" rotieren? Er meint am schluss man soll Rotieren benutzen... Hö??

Thx for help, search function didn't help.


Neo


----------



## drash (28. Mai 2002)

er meint da doch wahrscheinlich bearbeiten/transformiern/perspektivisch verzerren


----------



## cocoon (28. Mai 2002)

> *use the Free Transform actions such as Perspective so you can warp it or rotate it using Rotate. *



Bearbeiten -> Frei Transformieren ("Free Transform") -> Perspektivisch verzerren ("Perspective")
würd' ich einfach mal so sagen.  

//edit: ...und schon wieder Jemand schneller...


----------



## Neo (28. Mai 2002)

mhh dacht ich auch und hab so probiert, wird jedoch nicht gaaaanz so, gibt keine funktion zum rotieren (eben in die tiefe  ) ?dacht sowas hab ich mal gesehen....


----------



## Maxible (28. Mai 2002)

Oder er meinte "Arbeitsfläche drehen" und dann "eigener Wert" oder so.


----------



## cocoon (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Maxible _
> *Oder er meinte "Arbeitsfläche drehen" und dann "eigener Wert" oder so. *



Nee, würde ich nicht machen, damit drehst Du quasi das gesamte Dokument, also den gesamten Inhalt, und das auch nur in der Ebene (sind nicht die PS-Ebenen mit gemeint), aber nicht im Raum, also nicht perspektivisch. Dadurch, dass Du die gesamte Arbeitsfläche drehst, verändern sich ausserdem die Masse Deines Dokumentes, weil Deine echteckige Arbeitsfläche ja erhalten bleibt und ein gedrehtes Rechteck mehr/anderen Platz einnimmt, als ein normal stehendes. Einfach mal ausprobieren, bewirkt (in diesem Fall) nichts brauchbares.


----------

